# Ramen Noodle Recipe



## Constance (Jun 29, 2005)

Ramen Beef and Broccoli

INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 lb. boneless beef sirloin steak
    * 1 Tbsp. soy sauce
    * 1 Tbsp. apple juice
    * 2 tsp. cornstarch
    * 2 pkgs. beef flavored ramen noodles
    * 4 cups boiling water
    * 2 Tbsp. olive oil
    * 1 onion, chopped
    * 3 cups frozen broccoli florets, thawed and drained
    * 3 Tbsp. oyster sauce
    * 1 Tbsp. cornstarch

PREPARATION:
Partially freeze beef and slice into thin strips. In a medium bowl, combine soy sauce, apple juice and 2 tsp. cornstarch and stir to blend. Add sliced beef, stir, and set aside.

Discard one of the seasoning packets.

Break ramen noodles into pieces and place in large bowl, sprinkle with contents of one of the seasoning packets and cover with 4 cups boiling water. Stir and set aside.

Heat oil in a large skillet or wok over medium high heat. Add onion and stir fry until crisp tender, 2-4 minutes. Add broccoli and stir-fry until crisp tender, 3-5 minutes. Then add beef mixture and stir-fry until beef is cooked.
In a small bowl, combine 1 cup of the noodle soaking liquid, the oyster sauce, and 1 Tbsp. cornstarch. Drain the ramen noodles, discarding remaining soaking liquid. Add the oyster sauce liquid to the skillet and bring to a boil. Add the drained ramen noodles. Cook and stir until the mixture is thickened and heated through. 4-6 servings.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2005)

Cool. My kids might actually eat this. LOL!


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's another one, Alix...

CHICKEN LO MEIN

2 whole chicken breasts, skinned and boned
or 1 lb.boneless chicken breast
1/4 lb. snow pea pods or frozen snow peas, thawed
1/2 cup oil
boiling water
2 Tbsp. cornstarch
4 pkg. (3 oz. each)
chicken-flavored Oriental instant noodle soup (Ramen noodles)
2 cup water or broth
1/2 cup sliced water chestnuts
1 Tbsp. soy sauce
Oriental dry mushrooms

Cut chicken into thin slices. Remove any strings from snow pea pods. Heat wok over high heat. Add oil and heat 30 seconds. Add uncooked blocks of instant noodles; fry until browned on both sides. Remove to large bowl with slotted spoon, leaving oil in pan. Sprinkle 2 seasoning packets from noodles over browned noodles; adding boiling water to barely cover. Let stand while preparing sauce, tossing occasionally. Combine cornstarch, water and remaining 2 seasoning packets in a 4 cup bowl. If using chicken broth, omit packets. Reheat pan; add pea pods, stir-fry until just wilted. Remove with slotted spoon to medium size bowl. Add chicken to pan; stir-fry until browned. Add water chestnuts and snow peas; stir-fry 15 seconds. Restir cornstarch mixture; pour into pan and bring to boiling. Return peas to pan; add soy sauce and mushrooms. Drain noodles; add to sauce. Toss and serve in warm dish.


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, great stuff! Actually the "ramen beef with brocoli" I've had on LOTS of ocations and it works out really great.


----------



## Constance (Jun 30, 2005)

Mushroom-Cheese Ramen Noodles

2 Pkg. Ramen noodles
1 Can mushroom soup
1 C. grated cheese

Follow directions on package for cooking Ramen noodles.
Last few minutes of cooking, add can of mushroom soup. Let cook until mushroom soup is well mixed, about 2 minutes. Add
cup of grated cheese on top of noodles; do not mix. Cover with lid until cheese is melted. Serve.


----------



## Constance (Jul 14, 2005)

*Gizzard Stew*

GIZZARD STEW

2 pounds chicken gizzards
water to cover
4 (3 ounce) packages ramen noodle pasta with chicken flavor packet
1 teaspoon all-purpose flour
water as needed
salt and pepper to taste

1. Rinse gizzards and place in a large pot. Add water to cover, cover pot with lid and boil over medium high heat until gizzards are tender, about 30 to 45 minutes.

2. Once gizzards are tender, drain 1/2 of the water out of the pot. In a small bowl, combine the ramen flavor packet mixes with the flour and add enough water to liquify mixture. Pour into pot with gizzards and season with salt and pepper to taste. Reduce heat to low and simmer until sauce/gravy is thickened to taste.

3. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add ramen noodles and cook for 5 to 6 minutes or until al dente; drain and serve hot with gizzards stew on top.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for these recipes Constance.  Except for the gizzard one, I will have to try these.  Ok, maybe some day I will try the gizzard one, but the others first.  lol

 Barbara


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, the Gizzard Stew was kinda of a joke, Barbara.   
Some people do like them though, and it sure would be a cheap meal. 
I actually ate some creamed chicken gizzards at a smorgasboard one time. I didn't know what they were until I bit in, but they were very tender and rather tasty. I think they'd been cooked in a pressure cooker, then sliced and added to the rich cream gravy. 
Of course I could eat just about anything with cream gravy and mashed potatoes.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 15, 2005)

As kids we use to fight over the gizzards that mom would fry.  They were yummy fried.  We also loved the chicken liver and heart.


----------

